# Dresdens 1st Birthday!



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Was actually last month but I've moved house and gone to Finland for a few weeks for the World Dog Show so it's been a bit hectic around here lately.

So Happy Birthday Dresden (Karyme Fool Moon)! Love this little boy to pieces <3


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dresden! Wonderful pictures all around !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dresden! What a handsome boy you are!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy first little man.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dresden. You sure have grown into a beautiful Havanese. Your coat is much longer than mine were at a year.! Maddie wants to know if you are a show doggie? Mom thinks so because he is standing so perfect and groomed so nice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dresden!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

A Very Happy 1st Birthday, Dresden! You're so handsome! 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, you handsome dawg!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone. This little guy is my little ray of sunshine. I couldn't imagine my life without him.



Suzi said:


> Happy Birthday Dresden. You sure have grown into a beautiful Havanese. Your coat is much longer than mine were at a year.! Maddie wants to know if you are a show doggie? Mom thinks so because he is standing so perfect and groomed so nice.


Dresden certainly is a show dog


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday! What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous coat!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes and lovely comments on my baby boy


----------

